# Canadian traveller/busker lookin for squats and skids



## Onemanbandit (Feb 17, 2011)

I hitched across from BC to Ontario in December and am basically looking for something to do other than drink and get stoned all day. Travelling with a girl and a dog, we both play music and generally are down for anything. Anyone else in Ontario or pretty much anywhere in Canada give me a shout and I'm sure we'll meet on the road eventually. Anyone know any good spots to hop the boarder? I wanna get the fuck out of this icicle and go south.


----------



## Apples (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome to STP. Wish I could help you out but i'm working on finding my way into Canada.


----------



## Onemanbandit (Feb 17, 2011)

Where are you? I kinda wanted to find a way into the states. I recently met a kid in Vancouver who had court dates for dealing and he crossed the boarder through the trails.


----------



## Gypsymouse (Feb 17, 2011)

Come to the NORTH EAST! Pa and new England states are legit!


----------



## steelcitybrew (Feb 17, 2011)

where in ontario are you?


----------



## Onemanbandit (Feb 21, 2011)

I`m just north of Toronto, near newmarket, we`re trying to find an apartment but there`s no cheap ass dives anywhere. Basically just waiting out the winter I guess


----------



## Onemanbandit (Feb 21, 2011)

If I had my passport I`d be on a beeline south


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 21, 2011)

HAHA, come on back to BC...pick some cherries in July!


----------



## Onemanbandit (Feb 21, 2011)

I`m gonna be in BC for July definitely, I was thinking as soon as it`s warm enough head to montreal and then the east coast just to see it and head back to BC as fast as I can. I was thinking about fruit picking this year, I always wanted to.


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Feb 21, 2011)

I should be up there, look for me! I'll be in Oliver in July, and have my black veggie VW. It stands out, with a few antenna's, and a french fry smell. I should be easy to find in lions park at the end of the work day.


----------



## Onemanbandit (Feb 21, 2011)

I`ve never been to Oliver, I lived on vancouver island my whole life, never really went anywhere else. This is my first trip past vancouver actually. Easy to get work if you just show up at the right time of the year?


----------

